# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Προσθήκες, αλλαγές, ανανεώσεις στο e-psychology

## NikosD.

Σε αυτό το θέμα θα γίνεται ενημέρωση για τις αλλαγές, τις προσθήκες και τις ανανεώσεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα στην ιστοσελίδα.

Μέχρις στιγμής, έτοιμα είναι: 
* Ο κατάλογος των επαγγελματιών Ψυχικής Υγείας ανά νομό. Απομένει να γεμίσει με περιεχόμενο. Σιγά- σιγά...
* Διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής - κατηγορία: βιβλία
* Διαταραχές παιδικής, βρεφικής ηλικίας - κατηγορία: άρθρα.
* Φόρμα επικοινωνίας με το e-psychology.gr για ερωτήσεις, προτάσεις, καταχωρήσεις άρθρων ή άλλου υλικού.

----------


## NikosD.

1 Φεβρουαρίου 2004
Στην κατηγορία διαταραχές βρεφικής και παιδκής ηλικίας\&quot;,
προστέθηκε το άρθρο: \&quot;Συμβουλευτική σε γονείς και εκπαιδευτικούς παιδιών με μαθησιακές δυσκολίες\&quot;.
Στην κατηγορία Αγχος,
προστέθηκε το άρθρο: \&quot;συμπτώματα άγχους\&quot;.

5 Φεβρουαρίου 2004
Δύο νέα άρθρα για την Διαταραχή Πανικού προστέθηκαν στην κατηγορία \&quot;Αγχος\&quot;.
Στην κατηγορία σχέσεις, προστέθηκε το άρθρο \&quot; Βελτιώστε τη σχέση με τον σύντροφο σας: Εκπαιδευτείτε στις τεχνικές αποτελεσματικής επικοινωνίας \&quot;
Στην κατηγορία \&quot;Διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής\&quot; προστέθηκε το άρθρο: \&quot;Μια μέρα στην ζωή ενός βουλιμικού\&quot;.

----------


## NikosD.

12 Απριλίου

Προστέθηκαν:
Chat υποστήριξης
Αρθρα σύνδεσμοι και βιβλία στις κατηγορίες:
Ψύχωση,
Βρεφική - παιδική - εφηβική ηλικία

Επίσης προστέθηκε ένα άρθρο για την ιστορία της ψυχοπαθολογίας.

----------


## NikosD.

5 σύνδεσμοι και 3 νέα βιβλία προστέθηκαν στην κατηγορία \&quot;συναισθηματικές διαταραχές\&quot; της κεντρικής σελίδας.
2 νέα βιβλία προστέθηκαν στην κατηγορία \&quot;ατομική θεραπεία\&quot;.
Ανανεώθηκε η σελίδα με τα \&quot;εργαστήρια/σεμινάρια\&quot; και τέλος προστέθηκαν 4 άρθρα στην κατηγορία \&quot;συχνές εςρωτήσεις\&quot;. 

Τίτλοι άρθρων: 

Οι Στόχοι της Συμβουλευτικής  Ψυχοθεραπευτικής Παρέμβασης 

Πότε χρειάζομαι την Ψυχολογική θεραπεία; 

Τι είναι ο Ψυχολόγος και τι συμβαίνει στην ψυχολογική θεραπεία; 

Συμβουλευτική Θεραπεία: Έμφαση στον άνθρωπο, και όχι στο πρόβλημα! 

Ομάδες Αυτογνωσίας

----------


## NikosD.

Προστέθηκαν αρκετοί σύνδεσμοι στις διάφορες κατηγορίες που βρίσκονται στην κεντρική σελίδα, καθώς και μια μικρή ανάλυση για τον καθένα από αυτούς.
Εάν τυχόν ανακαλύψετε ανενεργούς συνδέσμους, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε μας ώστε να τους αφαιρέσουμε.
ΕΠιπλέον, αν έχετε βρει κάποιον σύνδεσμο που θεωρείτε ενδιαφέρον, ενημερώστε ώστε να τον προσθέσουμε και να βοηθήσουμε και άλλα μέλη/επισκέπτες.

----------

